# recommendations for a new owner?



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi all,

I just changed the oil last night on my 97 SE. It was really dirty cuz the prev owner didn't care about the car much. Changing the oil was fun after I figured out to remove the plastic wheelwell shield.

So, I'm worried about a lot of things, from an apparent oil leak, leaky battery, frame rust, timing and clutch (just pased 90k miles), brakes (noise; odd wear patter on back right wheel), and a front left wheel that has really heavy wear on the outer half (alignment?). 

I want to do a total inspection and fix anything major (a/c and belts still work, but should be updated). Should I take this thing to a dealer or a mechanic?

Thanks for any info! =)

Ken


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I say whichever is cheaper. Tell them to give you a quote.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

*auto repair shop*

the car needs a shitload of expensive repairs, i've found.

1,840$ for

right cv shaft
left axle shaft leak
rear brakes
all tires replace/align
rear struts/dust boots
massive rust
fan belts
oil pressure switch

i'm going to try doing as much of this myself as i can, trim down the $1k labor.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow man.. that's quite a lot of work.. i'd say do as much as you can by yourself... which is most of that, then get the two to beat each other in price... go back and forth for quotes...


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

*so far...*

i've changed the oil filter and one fan belt by myself. the shop did the cv boot and axle shaft seal today and it wasn't cheap!

i'm going to keep this vehicle very stock. it was tinted when i bought it, that's okay. i don't need to mod it, cuz it could beat the daylight out of any corolla, which is what i used to have. except maybe the hachiroku ones that don't really exist. 

thanks guys..

-ken


----------

